# EasyLife ProFito dosage for (quite) densely planted tank



## noobscaper (9 Jan 2021)

My java ferns and anubias are growing terribly (read: new leaves have holes everywhere), which I think might be a result of potassium deficiency. I'm dosing 36ml of ProFito (1.5x recommended dose) weekly on my planted tank, but I don't think this is enough.
Rotala Butterfly tells me I should dose 10ml per week for a low-light tank to reach the target, but this seems to be an insane underdose? Maybe it's assuming I have little plant mass...
How much EasyLife ProFito should I add to my aquarium per week?


----------



## dw1305 (9 Jan 2021)

Hi all, 


noobscaper said:


> How much EasyLife ProFito should I add to my aquarium per week?





noobscaper said:


> which I think might be a result of potassium deficiency. I'm dosing 36ml of ProFito (1.5x recommended dose) weekly on my planted tank, but I don't think this is enough.


The problem isn't with the dosing, it is with the fertiliser. What you have is <"just a micronutrient (trace element) source">, that just happens to have trace levels of potassium (K) in it. The Rotala Butterfly calculator uses the iron (Fe) addition to work out how much of a trace element mix you need to add to achieve your target value. 

Plants need at least x20 times as much potassium as they do iron (Fe), but Profito has them in a ratio of 2:1. If you add enough Profito to get your potassium levels to the level you want, you will have added toxic levels of micronutrients like zinc (Zn) & copper (Cu). 

Because <"all potassium salts are soluble">, you  can add <"any potassium salt to raise the potassium ion (K+) levels">.  People often use potassium nitrate (KNO3), because it adds a useful anion (NO3-) but potassium chloride (KCl) etc would do. 

If you want to carry on using a complete mix the <"IFC nutrient calculator Clone page"> will give you a comparison, have a look at @Zeus. 's comments in <"EI dosing- ........">  

cheers Darrel


----------



## noobscaper (9 Jan 2021)

OK, I guess I might as well just buy a full set of powders then. Do you know of any micro mixtures that would be available at a chemist's (not aquarium shop, so I can buy an actually decent amount for around £40)? Unless I could use ProFito as the micros?


----------



## dw1305 (10 Jan 2021)

Hi all, 


noobscaper said:


> Do you know of any micro mixtures that would be available at a chemist's (not aquarium shop


You should be able to find <"horticultural trace element mixes"> designed for use with hydroponics. 

This is the list from the IFC micronutrient sheet





cheers Darrel


----------



## noobscaper (10 Jan 2021)

What should my PPM goals be for a low-tech, mid-light tank?
Surely they can't be 12ppm potassium, 9ppm nitrogen, 3ppm phosphates, 3ppm magnesium and 0.3ppm iron...


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jan 2021)

Hi all, 


noobscaper said:


> What should my PPM goals be for a low-tech, mid-light tank?
> Surely they can't be 12ppm potassium, 9ppm nitrogen, 3ppm phosphates, 3ppm magnesium and 0.3ppm iron...


I don't think that they are unrealistic values, but wouldn't start from set goals for nutrient levels. 

I'd start from the end (plant growth) and work back. 
To remove CO2 and light from the equation I'm going to use <"a floating plant as my "Canary">.
I'd use plant growth as an <"indicator of nutrient value">.  
Start from a datum point, it doesn't really matter which one, but I'm going to say 1/3 EI values and watch the plants to see what happens. 
I'm also going to say stay with the 50% EI water change as well.
If plant growth and health is acceptable, just carry on using that as your regime.  
If you want to reduce the volume water change, or you think you may still be adding too many nutrients, reduce to 1/4 EI and wait a couple of weeks to see how plant growth responds.
cheers Darrel


----------

